# Changing Habitation Door Lock



## Snowey1 (Jun 9, 2008)

I need to change the broken Habitation door Lock on my Hymer B584, can anybody please explain how to get old Barrel out, a guy in France tried by using another key and turning anti-clockwise, but it did not work. Would be grateful for any help, I assume I could then get a new barrel from Brownings.
Regards Snowey1


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I can't help with the removal of your lock barrel. I did however recieve spare keys & barrels with my new van so it must be fairly straightforward to change. I'm assuming that the barrels & keys are numbered so you'd the numbers from the existing locks if you want the new barrels "keyed alike" so that one key opens everything.

Bump. Good luck in your quest.

D.


----------

